# Custom Redline Pitboss



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Just finished tuning up my sons Redline Pitboss for some Whistler action. Some of you may think why? I say why not...
The bike started out at 15lbs and ended at 17.1lbs. Not to bad.


----------



## So Cal Luke (Jan 26, 2005)

Think it is great! Just returned from big bear and single rear v brake, was not enough for a 16 inch wheeled unsspended bike. Need a front brake for sure.

What hubs and caliper mounts are you using?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

The rear disc bracket came from here, http://www.choppersus.com/store/category/7/43/Brake-Parts-Hardware/
The hubs and tires came from here http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/index.html
The front hubs is a Viz 28 hole and the rear is a Monty 36 Hole.
To ship the hubs and tires via fedex 2day service was only $19 from the UK, what a deal.
The front caliper bracket I welded to the fork using an Anvil Bikes disc jig. I had
to machine the rear hub a little for the freewheel to fit. I also had to modify the rear disc 
bracket and the hub spacer to get everything to fit just right. I own the jig for the fork tab if you need that done.


----------

